# How to get this color tone



## minister (Jul 7, 2010)

hi, 
I always wonder, and many times sees this color tone and not able to figure out how to get this picture tone 
this is of course not mine photo but i want to get this kind of color tone please help 
may be people do it by photoshop do you know how ?
I have d5000 for inf. 
on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 8, 2010)

desaturate, bump up contrast, either use a photo filter to give a yellow cast to the image, or use curves to remove blue.


----------



## minister (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks i will definitely try this , i thought no body will answer


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 10, 2010)

either that or you lower the vibrance under your camera raw processing.


----------

